

The Maillard Reaction - jjallen
http://modernistcuisine.com/2013/03/the-maillard-reaction/

======
jjallen
The science: "The Maillard reaction creates brown pigments in cooked meat in a
very specific way: by rearranging amino acids and certain simple sugars, which
then arrange themselves in rings and collections of rings that reflect light
in such a way as to give the meat a brown color."

